# Why need to sign in to BBS now?



## Kay H (Jul 5, 2006)

For years when I clicked on favorites tug bbs, it has always taken me to the bbs without having to sign in.  Yesterday and today it brought me to the page where I have to sign in?  Change in bbs or change in my cookies?  

No big deal just wondering why the change.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 5, 2006)

There has been no change here at TUG, Kay. 

See this from the "Troubleshooting" _sticky_ thread for this TUG BBS forum for help in fixing it - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23537


----------



## Kay H (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, Dave.  I never log off, just X out.  The last 2 times I used the BBS I logged out.  Live and learn.


----------

